# Best ECA stack?



## Roachy23 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,

Just been looking for a good ECA stack and it looks like there alot out their like ECA 30+, EPH 25+ etc.

Is there a better one out there than all the others?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Pretty sure they dont actually contain ephadrine


----------



## Roachy23 (Mar 22, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> Pretty sure they dont actually contain ephadrine


Yeah thats what i mean there just stuffed with "replacements"

Would you recommend any ECA stacks?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Get some chesteze from amazon, 18mg eph per tab


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i've got one called T5 from some cypriot lab. works great


----------



## Roachy23 (Mar 22, 2013)

simonthepieman said:



> i've got one called T5 from some cypriot lab. works great


Have you got a website i can find them?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> i've got one called T5 from some cypriot lab. works great


Can you say were you got these mate?


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

small for now said:


> Can you say were you got these mate?


T5 is just another name for a ECA stack

Chesteeze 1 or 2

Baby aspirin no more than 25-50mg!!

Pro plus.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

against rule to post sources sorry on the forum sorry


----------

